
The Mixologist: How Mike Will Made It - fitzwatermellow
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/07/11/how-mike-will-made-it
======
askafriend
You have no idea how happy it makes me to see a piece about Mike Will Made It
on the frontpage of HN of all places.

Not only is he a Hip Hop producer (producers normally stay in the background),
but he's a part of the ATL Trap movement which I wouldn't have expected anyone
on HN to be tuned into.

~~~
blt
too bad the article says Trap is "currently embodied by" Fetty Wap and
Desiigner... that's some bullshit only a New Yorker could write.

~~~
swampthinker
Right? Desiigner embodies trap more than Future?

~~~
seanp2k2
Bay Area has a lot of trap too. Speaking of, my favorite event out here called
Trap City SF, is hosting Mike WiLL Made It a week from now if anyone is
interested: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/mike-will-made-it-trap-
city-4-y...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/mike-will-made-it-trap-city-4-year-
at-1015-folsom-tickets-25963029119?aff=site)

These people seriously throw an amazing party. Come check it out if you're
into this kind of stuff, or if you just want to get a taste of the scene.

------
stirner
I don't think the phrase "trap house" has to do with exits. I believe it is
just a reference to "trap", which I think refers to the drug business as a
sort of trap. And after all, a trap house should probably have another exit
for a quick escape.

------
Chris2048
trap = Techno Rap?

